# Best Way to Pick You RPG Race



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 8, 2019)

https://kotaku.com/a-very-silly-flowchart-for-picking-your-next-d-d-race-1835482758

It even includes options for people like us!





 



Spoiler: Full Chart


----------



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

I originally played a gnome but i play a kobold now since pack tactics are nice so you can basically get advantage all the time (most of the time). Also they're kobolds. Have you seen kobolds? Think they're cute? If you say no you are a liar!


----------



## Darsana (Aug 9, 2019)

It's a darn shame they have light sensitivity and are generally hunted down by everything else. (But damn they are cute and hilarious)


----------



## Tyno (Aug 9, 2019)

Darsana said:


> It's a darn shame they have light sensitivity and are generally hunted down by everything else. (But damn they are cute and hilarious)


They should get a +10 to charisma (I know that's unbalanced but it's right :V)
Plus you can just slap a hat on one of them and then they're usually fine.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> I originally played a gnome but i play a kobold now since pack tactics are nice so you can basically get advantage all the time (most of the time). Also they're kobolds. Have you seen kobolds? Think they're cute? If you say no you are a liar!


For a 13th Age campaign I'm in (it's basically 5th edition) I have a dragonspawn who was raised by Kobolds and is too dumb to realize that he's not one of them. He just thinks he's a very tall boy.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 14, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> For a 13th Age campaign I'm in (it's basically 5th edition) I have a dragonspawn who was raised by Kobolds and is too dumb to realize that he's not one of them. He just thinks he's a very tall boy.


That's funny


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> That's funny


The poor guy has a WIS of 7 and an INT of 5. 
He's never going to figure this one out.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 14, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> The poor guy has a WIS of 7 and an INT of 5.
> He's never going to figure this one out.


Wait... 5?!? you got a 5?!?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Wait... 5?!? you got a 5?!?


The joys of rolling for stats. 
His full block is 
STR 14 - CON 16 - DEX 17 - INT 5 - WIS 7 - CHA 17
He got a +2 to Dex and Cha as racial and class bonuses (13th Age does both)
So very charismatic, just real fucking dumb.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 14, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> The joys of rolling for stats.
> His full block is
> STR 14 - CON 16 - DEX 17 - INT 5 - WIS 7 - CHA 17
> He got a +2 to Dex and Cha as racial and class bonuses (13th Age does both)
> So very charismatic, just real fucking dumb.


sounds like should've been a bard


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> sounds like should've been a bard


I found a thing that lists the stats as like easy to understand concepts, and for an INT of 5 it was "often resorts to charades to express thoughts" so he could have been a bard who specializes in interpretive dance.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 14, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I found a thing that lists the stats as like easy to understand concepts, and for an INT of 5 it was "often resorts to charades to express thoughts" so he could have been a bard who specializes in interpretive dance.


that would've been funny. Can i see the list?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 14, 2019)

Tyno said:


> that would've been funny. Can i see the list?


Boop
D&D Stats in Simple Language | DMing With Charisma


----------



## PercyD (Aug 16, 2019)

This is timely, I'm going to start a campaign on Saturday~


----------



## Arnak (Aug 16, 2019)

I normally try everything then I pass judgement.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 16, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I normally try everything then I pass judgement.


oh good luck with all those races in dnd.


PercyD said:


> This is timely, I'm going to start a campaign on Saturday~


oh cool! What's it about?


----------



## PercyD (Aug 16, 2019)

Tyno said:


> -
> 
> oh cool! What's it about?


Lol, I dunno. I'm gonna go and find out.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 16, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Lol, I dunno. I'm gonna go and find out.


well uhh good luck and don't die on the first encounter i guess.


----------



## David Drake (Aug 17, 2019)

The reason I didn't get into D&D until college is that no one prior would let me pick a monster race.

I love everything about this image EXCEPT when I answer the first two questions honestly it gives me the one race I will never play (boring human). I need to fudge my first answer or two to get on my right track.

Also I have 3.5 rules for Baby Dragon Monster Class.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 20, 2019)

The bottom right of the chart is pretty glorious.


Tyno said:


> I originally played a gnome but i play a kobold now since pack tactics are nice so you can basically get advantage all the time (most of the time). Also they're kobolds. Have you seen kobolds? Think they're cute? If you say no you are a liar!


@Smexy Likeok4 owo?


----------



## Tyno (Aug 20, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> The bottom right of the chart is pretty glorious.
> 
> @Smexy Likeok4 owo?


NO THE KOBOLDS ARE MINE!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 20, 2019)

Tyno said:


> NO THE KOBOLDS ARE MINE!


Smoll Deerbold 
.Y Y
.owo


----------



## Tyno (Aug 20, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Smoll Deerbold
> .Y Y
> .owo


uwu


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 20, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> The bottom right of the chart is pretty glorious.
> 
> @Smexy Likeok4 owo?


I have been OwO'd.

This is OwO!

Also scalie kobolds are fun, although that's coz I'm a magic nerd in DnD and they're pretty good for that.


----------



## Baalf (Aug 20, 2019)

Wait, for the furry branch, what if I want to be a nasty rat person? You know, like Master Splinter.

DAMMIT! WARHAMMER HAS RAT PEOPLE!!!


----------

